# Hurricane Irma



## Michael K. Eidson (Sep 8, 2017)

My house is sitting right in the middle of the projected path of hurricane Irma. We're inland, and I'm still hoping the hurricane will change its path before Sunday night, heading out to the Atlantic and stirring up the water out there before petering out.

We're not under a mandatory evacuation like southern Florida, but tons of people are leaving Central Florida anyway. Those who are staying are stockpiling water and non-perishable goods, leaving shopping center aisles all but bare.

I've lived through a couple of hurricanes, but the worst of those, Charley, was relatively small compared to Irma. Irma is hundreds of miles across. It's bigger than Florida. At one point, it was 600 miles across. It won't be that large when it gets to my part of the country, I hope. It might still be huge.

Local authorities have recommended that people living inland in Central Florida stay home. The roads are so congested and hotels within a day's driving distance booked up, trying to evacuate now might leave you parked on the highway and riding out the hurricane sitting in the car. My wife and I and our little dog will be waiting it out in our house, hoping the roof stays on. Supportive thoughts emanating in our direction would be appreciated.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 8, 2017)

Michael K. Eidson said:


> Supportive thoughts emanating in our direction would be appreciated.


And you have them...


----------



## Ban (Sep 8, 2017)

I have no experience with Hurricanes, so no advice from me. Instead just make sure to stay safe Michael.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 8, 2017)

Best wishes, Michael.


----------



## Devor (Sep 8, 2017)

I'll be praying for you and everyone in the hurricane's wake.

You probably don't need me to say this, but be sure to take whatever hurricane precautions they recommend, like bringing in any outdoor furniture or cutting branches that might break loose.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 8, 2017)

My wizard casts Wall of Stillness around your community.

(srsly, all best wishes)


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2017)

Hope you and everyone you love stays safe. It's been a brutal year weather-wise and I'd give anything for it to settle down. There's been so much damage and catastrophe. Even up here, we'll probably get hit by whatever's left of Irma as it moves north. We've already lost so much lakeshore to erosion this year alone.


----------



## pmmg (Sep 8, 2017)

Michael vs the Hurricane,  I am betting on Michael.

I don't live in Florida and most hurricanes are pretty weak by the time the get up to me. I am not sure I would want to live in that zone. Best of luck Michael.


----------



## Nimue (Sep 8, 2017)

We'll be thinking of your family and everyone else facing the storm... Please stay safe!


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 8, 2017)

Stay safe. And maybe pound some big stakes into the ground to either side of the house and throw a rope over it to tie the roof down.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 8, 2017)

Now the internet is telling me of an 8.4 earthquake in southern Mexico.  Supposed to have rocked Mexico city pretty good - which is relatively close to where MS Board Mod Sheilawisz calls home.  I hope she is ok.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Sep 8, 2017)

ThinkerX said:


> Now the internet is telling me of an 8.4 earthquake in southern Mexico.  Supposed to have rocked Mexico city pretty good - which is relatively close to where MS Board Mod Sheilawisz calls home.  I hope she is ok.



And Hurricane Katia is about to hit the gulf coast of Mexico from what I can tell from the hurricanes tracker. This weekend sucks.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Sep 8, 2017)

My thoughts, prayers, and telepathic hugs are with you and everyone threatened by Irma. 

She sounds scary. Like this sour, vengeful old lady. O_O


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2017)

TheKillerBs said:


> And Hurricane Katia is about to hit the gulf coast of Mexico from what I can tell from the hurricanes tracker. This weekend sucks.



Plus Hurricane Jose is approaching a category 5 now, and the winds just veered it into a path straight up the eastern seaboard. This weekend sucks a _lot_.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey, all, thanks for the best wishes. We made it through the storm intact. Didn't lose power. No shingles lost that we've seen so far. Still need to get a guy to confirm for us that our roof doesn't need any repairs. Our yard was loaded with debris from the trees, and we spent two days doing clean up. I'm so sore. The work was not overly strenuous, but I'm not used to spending several hours a day cutting, raking, bagging, and carrying. Sprained my right wrist during the process. But overall, we came out much better than some people.


----------

